# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  برنامج مسح ايميلك من عند يللي ضايفك عندووو

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم اخوتي
اليكم الان اجمل برنامج لشطب ايميلك من عند يللي ضايفك ازا مو بالمنيح راح ينشطب بالبرنامج
والان معكم الشرح بالصور وانتم مع ابن العطار 



اليكم صورة البرنامج مع الشرح
[mtohg=#ff0000]http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/1723/ggpsdrm0.jpg[/mtohg]


1:اكتب ايميلك 
2: اكتب الباسورد 
3اكتب ايميل من تريد حذفه 
4: الرساله التى ترسل لمن حذفت ايميل من عنده 
5: علم هنا
6: اضغط هنا لاعطاء البرنامج امر تشغيل 

وانشالله يعجبكم هالبرنامج


ملاحظة هامة لازم تغلقوا المضاد للفايروس فقط 

اليكم رابط البرنامج 


الرابط البرنامج المباشر
http://geocities.com/trolling_around/Shares/DaB3.zip

ارجو الردود اخوكم ابن العطار

----------


## MR.X

مشكور صديقي برنامج جميل 

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## فهدcom

جهد تشكر عليه

----------


## غير مسجل

شكراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## منقوشة زعتر

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## yaaaaarab

الرد تمام جدا جدا جدا

----------


## ريمي

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش  ششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  ككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الملك العراقي

مشكور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 

مشكوووووووووووور  إجا بالوقت المناسب

----------


## Theplague

شكرا يا معاذ ... بس شو بيضمن انو تحط الباسور على البرنامج وما يروح الايميل او حدا تاني يشوف الباسورد من وراك ؟؟؟

----------


## حسين السوداني

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## حسين السوداني

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## s3m2r1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ماستر اليكس

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## k,vm

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ابن العطار على البرنامج الرووووعه

----------


## posycat25

مشكور اخى الكريم

----------


## xyz_nh2

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanxxx aqlotaaaaaaaaaaat  ll progrms

----------


## xyz_nh2

thanx alot alto alto alto atloa tlao alto alto alto 3la el progrms

----------


## احممدد

مشكوووووووووووور والله تعبت كتير عشان الاقيه

----------


## احمدالانباري

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## peterelgen

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## n3nshawy

مشكوووووووووووووور مجهود رائع

----------


## ابن العطار

العفو يا اصدقائي الكرام وانا مقصر معكم  وانا معكم يا احبابي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

دائما قاسم مبدع  بمواضيعه
يسلمووووووووووووو قاسم
ويعطيك الف عافية  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابن العطار

الله يعافيكي يا قمر المنتدى ههههههههههه

----------


## nadeed

شكراااااا

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا

----------


## tiuger

مشكــــــــــــــــور

----------


## رند55

مششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووورر  ررررررررررررررر

----------


## محمود الكترونك

[align=center][/align] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمود الكترونك

[align=center][/align] اخى 

لو بس توضيح اكتر


لان البرنامج مش موجود فى الرابط

----------


## الطير الحر

مشكوووور كتير والله هذا البرنامج كنت بدي اياه من زمان

----------


## الطير الحر

رابط الصوره ما بعمل

----------


## khaled2233815

اشوف البرنامج واشكر بعدها وعالعموم مشكور

----------


## غدير الزمن

*مشكور يل غالي روعة*

----------


## qqqqa

شكر ليك جدا

----------


## lonlyha

thanksssssssssss

----------


## ايمن نصر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## smanody hack

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخى العزيز الغالى ربنا يديك الصحة

----------

